# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что вы делаете в свободное от компьютера время?

## BiZ111

Невозможно посвящать своё свободное время только компьютеру и паутине. Что-то должно быть ещё. Что? :lev:

----------


## Irina

Посвящаю время семье, друзьям, путешествиям, чтению и ещё много чему....

----------


## PatR!oT

ковыряю машину ))))

----------

